# anybody have bunnies that escape their pen???



## chelseajuliam (Feb 25, 2019)

my 2 new baby bunnies keep escaping their pen,tried everything,now we have to put them in a smaller cage during the night!anybody experience this?


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 25, 2019)

Is it an open top cage?


----------



## chelseajuliam (Feb 25, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> Is it an open top cage?


yes!! but they are getting through the bars!


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 25, 2019)

@Blue eyes What kind of sheeting did you use in the bottom sides of this cage?





@chelseajuliam Blue eyes used this in another forum that the OP was having a similar problem. Blue eyes I hope you don't mind me using your photo.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 25, 2019)

If after this you have a problem with them getting out through the top I just put a blanket over the top. My cage has shorter sides so they were constantly getting out through the top without a blanket over it.


----------



## zuppa (Feb 25, 2019)

My 3.5 months old dwarf/lionhead mix Leo he's very tiny but he jumps on pen panels 66 cm of high he can't get out but he's smart and he jumps on it and then climbs! I never leave him alone there he's very active and loves freedom, he hates being jailed in his cage too, rattling it and trying to chew it and destroy it all. I've read that rabbits can jump up to 3 feet and wild rabbits over 4 feet. 

My lop Smokey never jumps she's kinda likes closed territory likes to be in her cage even when it is open she's coming back to it time to time or hiding there. Well she's still very young maybe she'll learn to jump later, she's about 3 months now.

My third rabbit Fred I don't know his age he was rescued he's not very young, he never jumps, he is happy when I let him out but he likes his cage and his privacy, he probably spent more time on his own, he's very quiet rabbit, likes food and cuddles just sometimes, but he's friendly and likes when you are talking to him and makes sounds too.

Through the bars, well, ever seen a new version of Terminator? Hopefully youtube video will work on this site too, it's only a few seconds anyway


----------



## chelseajuliam (Feb 25, 2019)

i think they need to grow a bit so they dont fit through the bars


----------



## chelseajuliam (Feb 25, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> My 3.5 months old dwarf/lionhead mix Leo he's very tiny but he jumps on pen panels 66 cm of high he can't get out but he's smart and he jumps on it and then climbs! I never leave him alone there he's very active and loves freedom, he hates being jailed in his cage too, rattling it and trying to chew it and destroy it all. I've read that rabbits can jump up to 3 feet and wild rabbits over 4 feet.
> 
> My lop Smokey never jumps she's kinda likes closed territory likes to be in her cage even when it is open she's coming back to it time to time or hiding there. Well she's still very young maybe she'll learn to jump later, she's about 3 months now.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT!!!!!! i am hoping that when they get bigger they will not be able to fit through! at night i have to put them in a cage because i am afraid they will get hurt somewhere in my house ,i dont know what to do with them


----------



## zuppa (Feb 25, 2019)

chelseajuliam said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT!!!!!! i am hoping that when they get bigger they will not be able to fit through! at night i have to put them in a cage because i am afraid they will get hurt somewhere in my house ,i dont know what to do with them


I use fireguard panels for playpen they're 66 cm high and grids 1 inch x 2 inch so no chance to squeeze through even for a very tiny rabbit. I've got three fireguards like this in photo, there 6 double panels 80+50=130 cm each so about 6x130cm=780cm long fence and 66 cm high. There are also 2 top panels with each guard 80x40cm each, also can be used. Very happy with it, still not done properly though but very useful panels, would really recommend.


----------



## chelseajuliam (Feb 25, 2019)

Where did you get these?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2019)

I had 3 that could climb up the wire sides like hairy little spiders til I put a piece of 1/4" plywood on top.


----------



## chelseajuliam (Feb 25, 2019)

Nancy McClelland said:


> I had 3 that could climb up the wire sides like hairy little spiders til I put a piece of 1/4" plywood on top.


as soon as they cant climb through i will do this,thanks


----------



## zuppa (Feb 25, 2019)

chelseajuliam said:


> Where did you get these?


I found them accidentally online people were selling 2nd hand and I bought one for a tenner, then I went all through the other advertising boards and found two more. You can find them in toy stores perhaps but price will be much higher for the new, try also 2nd hand online sites they are practically as good as new.
They're from Smythstoys.com originally but other stores might have them like home improvement diy etc in your area.
https://www.smythstoys.com/uk/en-gb/baby/safety/safety-barriers/babylo-classic-fireguard/p/129094


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 25, 2019)

It might have been Imbrium who had issues with some young rabbits getting their heads caught in the small openings of grid panels. Those openings are only 1" square -- so even the fireguard panels may not work for young rabbits. (just fair warning)



Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> @Blue eyes What kind of sheeting did you use in the bottom sides of this cage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fine, chelsea! @Augustus&HazelGrace , it was rolled plastic hardware net from a hardware store. I put it on there when I was trying to bond 2 rabbits to stop them from trying to attack each other through the openings.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 25, 2019)

Exercise pens are basically the same thing as the fireplace guard, but they typically come in 8 panels -- each panel is 2' wide (some brands are 18" wide/panel). They come in various heights up to 48." (the fireplace guard is only 2' tall) I usually use a 30" tall pen. Any pen just 2' tall is too easy for a rabbit to jump over which means it needs to be covered. I find it easier to go taller and skip the covering. Makes it easier to access. 

Exercise pens are available at pet stores or through Amazon.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B000H8YTJI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You can compare to see which would suit your purposes and space.


----------



## zuppa (Feb 25, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> Exercise pens are basically the same thing as the fireplace guard, but they typically come in 8 panels -- each panel is 2' wide (some brands are 18" wide/panel). They come in various heights up to 48." (the fireplace guard is only 2' tall) I usually use a 30" tall pen. Any pen just 2' tall is too easy for a rabbit to jump over which means it needs to be covered. I find it easier to go taller and skip the covering. Makes it easier to access.
> 
> Exercise pens are available at pet stores or through Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B000H8YTJI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> ...


Yes, I was actually looking for one like this in your link, 8 panel pen I liked that it folds neatly when you don't need it, and panels connected already so should be very useful, unfortunately couldn't find one secondhand near me and with the shipping cost it would be over my budget. Fireguards are good also because you put two parts together like a cage and there are two top panels so you basically have an extra cage 80 x 48 cm and 66 cm high with roof as well, it is decent size if you want to use it in backyard or something and it is roofed, can use pegs to fix to the ground too. The door would be too big on the minus side, but I like that there are many ways you can use it anyway. You're right high wouldn't be enough to leave them without supervision.


----------



## chelseajuliam (Feb 26, 2019)

I went and bought a huge covered cage that is about the same size of the pen i had. No one escaped all night and we all slept!!


----------

